# Any Brits news?



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

As the title suggests.., has anyone got any updates?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Natalie wood 1st toned figure

Maria ward 2nd

Lynn Carmichael 3rd

class4

Gary Hutton 1st

Paul lock 2nd

mike Sullivan 3rd


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> Natalie wood 1st toned figure
> 
> Maria ward 2nd
> 
> Lynn Carmichael 3rd


 :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheers linny


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Juniors?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pscarb??


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dan said:


> Juniors?


Dean Monteith 1st place ..........and over all :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> Dean Monteith 1st place ..........and over all :lol:


LOL keep dreaming.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Apparently a real good looking guy had to pull out of class 1 due to sudden onset of illness - a good thing as there were females in the audience, and quite honestly, there isn't enough tena-lady in Southport to manage the surge that would have ensued, had his hollywood smile, and Steve Reeves-esque physique actually made it to stage :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Apparently a real good looking guy had to pull out of class 1 due to sudden onset of illness - a good thing as there were females in the audience, and quite honestly, there isn't enough tena-lady in Southport to manage the surge that would have ensued, had his hollywood smile, and Steve Reeves-esque physique actually made it to stage :whistling:


Aw rams man...give my best wishes to weeman will ya.... :whistling: ......


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

any info on juniors


----------



## Daviewrdl (May 10, 2009)

Top 3 for juniors:

1st: Daniel Barry

2nd: Adam Baines

3rd: John Mark Wardle


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Trained ladies?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes please more input required !


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

My friend Dannie just placed 3rd in trained


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> My friend Dannie just placed 3rd in trained


Good Kate! - that's the kind of result we have been waiting for !

Now get her on board & get this sh!t on the road :thumb:


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

big well done to my good friend rosey harte winner of the womes overall in only her 2nd britains! well pleased for you mate!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

class 1 results?


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Proud as punch at the moment...after my daughter Natalie won Miss Britain Toned Figure class.....hope to get some upto date shots as she as improved alot since this shot in 2007


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Hi John i don't know you, but i just wanted to say a big Congratulations i'm sure you are well proud of your daughter! And an even bigger congrats to your daughter Natalie, i was there for the judging today and Natalie really stood out and caught my eye, FABULOUS all round phyisque and great posing technique and a fantastic posing routine definitely deserved to win and if you heard some random scottish bloke shouting "Looking Good number 3" then that was me! Well Done Natalie you deserved it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

John Mark Wardle who cam 3rd in the juniors is fu**ing huge for a 19 yr old lad. I reckon he'll go far.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Proud as punch at the moment...after my daughter Natalie won Miss Britain Toned Figure class.....hope to get some upto date shots as she as improved alot since this shot in 2007


She looked fantastic mate tell her well done.

:beer:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> John Mark Wardle who cam 3rd in the juniors is fu**ing huge for a 19 yr old lad. I reckon he'll go far.


any pics of him?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Trained figure class 1

Jody shuttleworth

Becky williamson

Raggy

Trained figure class 2

rosanna hart + overall


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> John Mark Wardle who cam 3rd in the juniors is fu**ing huge for a 19 yr old lad. I reckon he'll go far.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

thought natalie wood stood out a mile...she was pretty good a few years ago, but have to admit even i was shocked by the improvements she's made...massive well done to her.....well deserved champion

pscarb 6th in class4

rosie and jody were both tremendous in the ladies figure classes..

dave guest class 2 and overall winner..head to toe, back to front, totaly flawless... the epitome of a complete package..i thought he looked amazing..

steve


----------



## YORKY (Aug 29, 2008)

WHO WON THE OVER 40S.DOES ANY KNOW HOW SHAUN SMITH GOT ON IN OVER 40S


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

tony hanson won the over fortys faultless physique,

( now then i think its time they included the masters in the overall imo, with jason corick winning last year and tony mount winning this year

two truly amazing athletes who could have stood with any of the class winners in fact i would have liked to see what damage tony could have done in class four

dave guest again faultless in winning the class and overall

nattalie wood fantastic and well deserved winner

lock stock looked great in class 4 could have gone either way deserved second great looking physique

pscarb 6th class 4 very tough class

ramsy looked amazing just walking round  accompanied by the weaman gun show in a skin tight white hoody, only to go one step further and stripping to a vest , mrs weaman in the highest heels of the day.

andi black, bless her in attendance complete with cage speedy hopfully a speedy recovery


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

*
*


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I turned around and asked Tony mount who he thought had got the over all, but he had missed the class two so never saw andy James or Dave Guest, and I was late and missed most of the over 40's, but I metioned to him that Dave Guest looked amazing, and I'm something of a Andy James fan, but lets just say Dave had the legs on him and was a worthy winner imo, and yes all the divisions should be entered for the over all... ho bye the way Andy was in brilliant condition...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RE The masters winners going in for the overall.

I can see the point, but at the same time, if they are that good, they should be entering classes 1-4.

Sometimes, it just seems like the reason some guys enter the other classes is because they perceive it to be an easy qualifier. If you are that good, have a bit of confidence - why not enter the height category. I'm still on the way up (with a long way to go) in this game, but I will tell you now - as long as myself and others around me perceive me to be worthy of doing class 1, thats where I'll be, whether I am over 40, over 50 or with a bit of god willing, even older.

It isn't mandatory to enter the masters classes... this is the NABBA rules, you know it when you pick what class to go in. If you reckon you are good, a chance of mixing up overalls, then by jove get in and do it, thats what this sport is all about!

What I saw of the show yesterday, standard was superb - and yeah quite a few guys in the masters could def have held their own - or mixed things up a bit - in the height categories...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

thats the way the masters used to be percieved as it used to be on last and most people had gone home lol, but it come a long way and the depth of talent now through the over 40,s and even 50,s is second to none, and its just as hard as any other class and by no means a easy option, the overall should be just that imo


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

what was the top 3 in the over 40s anyone??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

any one got class one results?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> any pics of him?


I haven't mate but man alive he looked well.


----------



## adsnead (May 20, 2009)

what did anyone think of the novice line up?

i came 6th, the lad with purple trunks and blonde mohawk in case you missed me ha ha, im really pleased making the top 6 as i thought it was a really tough line up


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

adsnead said:


> what did anyone think of the novice line up?
> 
> i came 6th, the lad with purple trunks and blonde mohawk in case you missed me ha ha, im really pleased making the top 6 as i thought it was a really tough line up


We thought that the novice line up was exceptional. To be honest, not much between most of you. Keep at it, you will win eventually!


----------



## adsnead (May 20, 2009)

thanks john, tell your nat well done, massive performance big congrats


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

adsnead said:


> what did anyone think of the novice line up?
> 
> i came 6th, the lad with purple trunks and blonde mohawk in case you missed me ha ha, im really pleased making the top 6 as i thought it was a really tough line up


novice was very tough m8 you did well to make top six in that field,


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Class 1 results anyone???


----------



## adsnead (May 20, 2009)

thanks pal, i thought there was some great quality guys in it, and didnt expect the line up to be so many ha ha


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

anyone got the full results?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

adsnead said:


> what did anyone think of the novice line up?
> 
> i came 6th, the lad with purple trunks and blonde mohawk in case you missed me ha ha, im really pleased making the top 6 as i thought it was a really tough line up


Hey mate well done :thumb: . Sorry Dave and I weren't there to support you but we were thinking of you.


----------



## train_hard_f1 (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone got full novice results? lad from my old gym was in the show from newcastle so being nosy


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I haven't mate but man alive he looked well.


Googled him and found these

Looks massive


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

theres a photo on fb of him at 18 stone, huge lol


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> John Mark Wardle who cam 3rd in the juniors is fu**ing huge for a 19 yr old lad. I reckon he'll go far.


This young man as great future ahead of him... 1st he has great shape and proportion..he reminded me of a young Bertil Fox I first saw when he won the junior Britain at 17 in the early 70's

Had he come in 10-14lbs lighter and sharper this lad would have been in a class of his own...I am shaw that in the years to come with the right

guidences and advise he will be a future winner


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

He didnt look out of place in the PRO AM at the north last weekened..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

adsnead said:


> what did anyone think of the novice line up?
> 
> i came 6th, the lad with purple trunks and blonde mohawk in case you missed me ha ha, im really pleased making the top 6 as i thought it was a really tough line up


You deserve respect for even being up there mate and well done for even making the top 6.

:beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

John Wood said:


> This young man as great future ahead of him... 1st he has great shape and proportion..he reminded me of a young Bertil Fox I first saw when he won the junior Britain at 17 in the early 70's
> 
> Had he come in 10-14lbs lighter and sharper this lad would have been in a class of his own...I am shaw that in the years to come with the right
> 
> guidences and advise he will be a future winner


agree 100% if he had nailed his condition he would have won, but fair play to the other two they nailed it and it paid off i thnk we will see a lot more of the lad who won awsome legs


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Tony mount DID NOT compete....it was Tony hansen who won the over 40s and he was exeptional...

dave guest who won class2 and overall was utterly flawless!!!!

steve


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol my bad i know him as well fcuk me


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> Tony mount DID NOT compete....it was Tony hansen who won the over 40s and he was exeptional...
> 
> dave guest who won class2 and overall was utterly flawless!!!!
> 
> steve


How did darren smith do in class 2 mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

was a great show, all the classes were good the novice and master classes exceptional and the quality in the female shows was very good.

Wanna give a shout out to ian porrit coming 6th in his class great stuff and john lee who won the over 50's and looked superb. we went for indian afterwards. he has a great physique inspirational as he keeps improving year after year


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

hilly said:


> was a great show, all the classes were good the novice and master classes exceptional and the quality in the female shows was very good.
> 
> Wanna give a shout out to ian porrit coming 6th in his class great stuff and john lee who won the over 50's and looked superb. we went for indian afterwards. he has a great physique inspirational as he keeps improving year after year


John Lee looked very good as the North, as did Ian.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

darren smith in class 2 got 3rd...its the best ive seen him..he looked fantastic

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant show, just as i predicted Dave Guest won the overall. outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

dudz said:


> Googled him and found these
> 
> Looks massive


nice one man, he looks good!

defo one to keep an eye on


----------



## oscarover40 (Aug 30, 2009)

Masters results:

1st Tony Hanson

2nd Neil Cox

3rd Shaun Watson

4th Steve Avery

5th Kenny Prescot

6th Oscar Roberts


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oscarover40 said:


> Masters results:
> 
> 1st Tony Hanson
> 
> ...


Congrats to you! How many were in this class Oscar ? where did Malcolm Sherratt place?


----------



## oscarover40 (Aug 30, 2009)

21 in the class,maybe too many.How can you judge that many physiques in that time?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oscarover40 said:


> 21 in the class,maybe too many.How can you judge that many physiques in that time?


  that many !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cpl of good shots of our own Pscarb on stage,looking fkn large Paul:thumbup1:


----------



## adsnead (May 20, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Hey mate well done :thumb: . Sorry Dave and I weren't there to support you but we were thinking of you.


thanks dawn im made up to make top6 in my first britain finals. and thanks again to yourself and dave for cheering me on at the north west. catch you in the gym


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

class 2 and overall Dave Guest.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pics mate, great show wasn't it :thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Who won Class 1?

Stow


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Great pics mate, great show wasn't it :thumb:


It was matey really good! awesome to finally meet you mate,you are a fkn HOUSE!!!!

60lbs over contest weight my @rse,who ever the fuk said that about you needs to go to specasavers,your a fkn beast mate,believe me you stood out a mile in the audience!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stow said:


> Who won Class 1?
> 
> Stow


Rob Reinaldo


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weeman said:


> cpl of good shots of our own Pscarb on stage,looking fkn large Paul:thumbup1:


cheers brian for posting these up mate it was great to see both you and Ser yesterday.....


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Any one know if any vids will be posted up? Would really like to see Rosie Harte's routine after seeing that vid posted up about her. Great physique.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> It was matey really good! awesome to finally meet you mate,you are a fkn HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 60lbs over contest weight my @rse,who ever the fuk said that about you needs to go to specasavers,your a fkn beast mate,believe me you stood out a mile in the audience!


Ha ha cheers mate, you sure know how to make someone feel good about themselfs, and there was me feeling like a beanpole!! Great to finally meet up mate, wish i had longer to chat your a great chap :thumb: Those arms and shoulders looked pretty fooking big in that vest by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> Rob Reinaldo


I saw that he had posted a load of sh1tty comments on your youtube videos:lol: :lol:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

FULL RESULTS NABBA BRITAIN 2010

MASTERS O/40

1, TONY HANSEN MIDLANDS

2, NIGEL COX NORTH EAST

3, SHAUN WATSON NORTH WEST

4, STEVE AVERY SOUTH EAST

5, KEN PRESCOTT NORTH WEST

6, OSCAR ROBERTS NORTH WEST

MASTERS O/50

1, JOHN LEE NORTH

2, GORDON PASQUILL NORTH WEST

3, MARTIN HOLROYD NORTH EAST

4, DEREK JONES WALES

5, SEAN MONAGHAN SCOTLAND

6, MALCOLM SHERRATT MIDLANDS

JUNIORS

1, DANIEL BARRY WEST

2,ADAM BAINES NORTH WEST

3, JOHN-MARK WARDLE NORTH

4,DAVID SENIOR SCOTLAND

5, JAMIE DEACON NORTH EASTY

6, JAKE WILDING WEST

TONED FIGURE

1, NATALIE WOOD NORTH WEST

2, RIA WARD NORTH EAST

3, LYNN CARMICHAEL SCOTLAND

4, HEATHER McGEE N.IRELAND

5, ADELE BLAKE SOUTH

6, SARAH MURU NORTH WEST

MISS FIGURE TRAINED CLASS 2

1, ROSANNA HARTE + OVERALL NORTH EAST

2, MICHELLE CALLAGHAN NORTH EAST

3, GAIL BELLINGHAM MIDLANDS

4, ANITA KENYON NORTH WEST

5, FRANCESCA STEELE WEST

6, HAZEL KIDD SCOTLAND

MISS FIGURE TRAINED CLASS 1

1, JODY SHUTTLEWORTH NORTH EAST

2, REBECCA WILLIAMS NORTH EAST

3, DANIELLE FINDLAY MIDLANDS

4, JO SPERRING WEST

5, NATALIE JAKOMIS WALES

6, JO OLSSON MIDLANDS

NOVICE

1, CHRIS WEST NORTH

2, TERRY PHILLIPS NORTH WEST

3, THOMAS BENNETT NORTH WEST

4, JURIS STRIBANS NORTH EAST

5, FAYSAL TABBARA NORTH EAST

6, ADAM SNEAD NORTH WEST

MR CLASS 4

1, GARY HUTTON NORTH WEST

2, PAUL LOCK NORTH EAST

3, MICHAEL SULLIVAN NORTH WEST

4, STEVEN WRIGHT NORTH

5, MICHAEL REECE MIDLANDS

6, PAUL SCARBOROUGH WEST

MR CLASS 3

1, WILLIAM THOMSON SCOTLAND

2, BRUCE McCALL NORTH

3, LEE HENDERSON NORTH

4, MICHAEL BALL NORTH

5, PAUL POWER WEST

6, IAN PORRITT NORTH

MR CLASS 2

1,DAVE GUEST +OVERALL WEST

2, ANDY JAMES MIDLANDS

3, ANDREW PINNOCK SOUTH EAST

4, DARREN SMITH NORTH WEST

5, ANDY McBRIDE N.IRELAND

6, MARTIN WILLIAMS NORTH WEST

MR CLASS 1

1, ROB REINALDO MIDLANDS

2, EDDIE GRAY SOUTH EAST

3, DAVID BAKER MIDLANDS

4, ROD KNIGHT WALES

5, MARK GETTY N.IRELAND

6, STUART GARRINGTON NORTH EAST

DONT MIND THEM BEING PASTED ELSEWHERE BUT PLEASE CREDIT FIT1 FROM UK-MUSCLE


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

fit1 said:


> FULL RESULTS NABBA BRITAIN 2010
> 
> MASTERS O/40
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike for getting them up so quickly, great speaking to you again yesterday by the way


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fvk me there are alot of winners from the north pml,something

in the water up there.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> cheers brian for posting these up mate it was great to see both you and Ser yesterday.....


It was great to get a chat with you again mate

As for your showing,dont be so down on yourself Paul,the way i look on your current situ is this,something didnt go right for you in the final stages but i am sure whatever it was you will be able to rectify it,use that and do the uni because i believe that if you turn up even drier still than you did at the night show yesterday then you will be more than competitive enough in the uni line up.

The difference between you at the judging and the night show was very significant,if that can be pushed drier still then i truelly believe you'll present the best version of you yet,the changes in your physique are marked,your back has much more added width and dimension,arms are way up,legs looked simply fantastic,take all that and a drier physique to the uni and i think you'll get a pleasant surprise at the outcome 



big silver back said:


> Ha ha cheers mate, you sure know how to make someone feel good about themselfs, and there was me feeling like a beanpole!! Great to finally meet up mate, wish i had longer to chat your a great chap :thumb: Those arms and shoulders looked pretty fooking big in that vest by the way :thumbup1:


your as wide and thick as you are tall you fkn nutter,your one of those guys who wonders around with lumps in his T shirt that just defy belief! just wanted to put my hoody top back on as soon as i was near you lololol



WRT said:


> I saw that he had posted a load of sh1tty comments on your youtube videos:lol: :lol:


yeah mate,still dont understand what that was all about,why people feel the need to do that kind of thing fails me!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Vince said:


> Hi Weeman
> 
> Nice to finally meet you and the wife yesterday!
> 
> Overall a great show...i didn't make top 6, which was my goal, so now back to the drawing board to come back bigger and better next time!


you too mate was really nice to meet you,i'm still puzzled as to why you werent in top 6,to me and many others you stood out!

Will get disc to you this week at some point mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Vince


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Vince said:


> Overall a great show...i didn't make top 6, which was my goal, so now back to the drawing board to come back bigger and better next time!


It's annoying the fck out of me still!! Can't wait to see the reason why I'm baffled, you brought the perfect package, yet softer legs places above you:confused1: , I couldn't be a judge must be a bloody hard job to decide!

This'll make you mahoosive for next year Vinny, they can't possibly say no you'll take up the entire stage if you make the same gains as this time around :thumbup1:

Thanks for a fab day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fit1 said:


> FULL RESULTS NABBA BRITAIN 2010
> 
> MASTERS O/40
> 
> ...


thanks mike


----------



## chris stuart (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive watched Bruce McCAll compete regulary over,what must be 25 yrs.For my money he was one of the most improved and best conditioned athletes at this years Britian.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Seriously Rosanna Harte looked amazing.......awesome physique!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats to everyone at the the British, special congrats to Paul scarbs, Paul power, Karl kingdom and Francesca Steele all from Plymouth and representing core fitness, proud of you all!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------

